# Another rag rug



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I finished another rag rug today.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Is it braided or crochet?


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It's beautiful! Love the color...thanks for sharing! 
DW, it looks crocheted to me on the outside rim.


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2005)

like that too, nice job !!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

It's crocheted and really heavy. I won't use it until after I've applied Scotchgard.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Always thought of learning how to do this. Seems as though it wouldn't take very long to make and since I have a ..short attention span..was wondering how long did it take for you to complete this rug.??


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Its lovely!!! Are they hard to make? Any chance you would post the directions for it? =)


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

http://www.sandpoint.net/~rafter4/croft.htm

http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/rugs

Here are a couple of links that give you more information about rag rugs. 
If you can crochet at all you could make one of these rugs. I think it took me a couple of weeks to do this rug, working on it evenings and weekends once I got all the strips sewn together.

When you click on the second link, scroll down to see the crocheted rugs. There are free patterns. Those rugs put mine to shame.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks so much!


----------

